# moonlight kits on ebay



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

has anyone tried these? Looks like just a long cord with blue LED lights attached every few inches and it comes with some clips....my issue is where the **** are you suppoed to put it? how do you attach it to the tank? i have a platic versa-top not a wood canopy...any ideas?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I think they attach with suction cups.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

There are a lot of different moonlight kits on Ebay. If you could give us a link or a brand name, we may be able to be more helpful.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

this is the one i was looking at[/url]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220232262157&Category=46314&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... =p3907.m29


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

I couldn't tell you how to attach these lights, but it does look like it would take some engineering to make it work. I purchased some moonlights on eBay from digikits and they are enclosed in a square plastic tube to just lay on top of the glass top or suspended in a canopy. much easier.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah i saw the tube one looks nicer but i don't have a canopy or a glass top...just the plastic "all glass delux hood". it's got one stip with clear plastic for my regular day time light and that's it. the rest is enclosed black plastic


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

what about doing a cold cathode set up? it'd be cheaper and brighter, then you could take the cathodes and put them in with the normal lights you have, over the glass. It does involve some wiring, but it's literally 2 wires, a positive and negative.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

how would that work exactly?


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

well, you start out with the lights they use to spice up computers with windows on the side, like these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-ULTRA-BRIGH ... dZViewItem

blue, of course, then you get some sort of 12 volt power supply, like this:









you can get these at radio shack, or at walmart. if you want, you can get one that has a switch to make it 3 volt,, 6 volt, or 12v volt. That would be nice because you've have a dim, medium and bright effect if 12v was too bright

then you take the postive from that adapter, and run it to the red wire, and the negative to the black, thats it. [/img]


----------

